# Damian Maia



## Steve (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, seriously.  I just watched UFC 95 yesterday... had it on TiVo.  Oh man... that guy is crazy good.  For once, I don't think that the commentary was hyperbole.  Maia's grappling is truly on a completely different plane than anyone else's right now.  He's so friggin' good.

I'm surprised that no one else has mentioned it yet.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 25, 2009)

I completely agree.  He is on another planet with his BJJ.
Time to give the man a title shot.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Feb 25, 2009)

I honestly believe Demain Maia is one of the greatest Martial artists on the planet right now.
Not just in skill but he is a great person as well. I've spoken to him briefly and the guy is a class act.
The thing about his Jiujitsu that I really admire is his approach which is specifically geared towards MMA and dealing with strikes as well, as opposed to a strictly sport BJJ approach.
You'll notice though that he's never done anything phenomenal in sport JJ, he's definitely more MMA oriented, but again an underated fighter who's one of the best.
I defy anyone who criticises MMA to look at this fighter as a great example that he sets.
Also I agree he deserves a title shot!


----------



## Steve (Feb 25, 2009)

From Wikipedia:


2007 ADCC Submission Wrestling World Champion
2007 Super Challenge under-83kgs Champion
2006 Pan American Champion
2005 ADCC Submission Wrestling World Runner-Up
Three-time World Cup champion
Two-time World Champion
Brazilian champion
7x state champion
4x Brazilian team champion
I'm pretty impressed.  I'd say he did pretty well in "sport" BJJ. 

I'm officially on the Maia train.  I have a man-crush and am not afraid to admit it.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Feb 26, 2009)

Did you notice in his post-victory talk that he stated he wanted to show that people can win without damaging their opponent? I thought that was classy.
His set-up, then roll(let Chael sweep) to triangle was beautiful.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's the fight in case anyone didn't see it.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8h5t7_demian-maia-vs-chael-sonnen-ufc-95_sport

Yeah, I'm a total fanboy now.  That was awesome!


----------



## LordOfWu (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave Leverich said:


> Did you notice in his post-victory talk that he stated he wanted to show that people can win without damaging their opponent? I thought that was classy.
> His set-up, then roll(let Chael sweep) to triangle was beautiful.



I had literally learned that technique in a class like 3 days before that fight, i almost came out of my seat when he hit that.  I am also jumping on that band wagon!


----------



## suicide (Feb 26, 2009)

sick fight :shooter:


----------

